# Do you encourage all your students to compete at competitions?



## claireg31 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm in something of a quandry i guess!

I've been invited to test for 2nd dan this winter and there is a competition coming up in the next month or so.

Personally, i have a million and one things going on and finding time to get ready for the grading is one thing, but a competition is another, i cannot tell you how much i dislike competing, don't get me wrong, i love the atmosphere, but the actual competing it self can leave me feeling physically ill!

So, my question is - do you encourage your students to compete?

claire


----------



## Aikicomp (Sep 1, 2009)

No

Michael


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes i do but I will not coerce or force anyone who doesnt want to. I find some people love it and others are just not interested in the sport side which is fair enough. Ive never been that into competing myself but since im an instuctor and have to attend I join in anyway. Getting ready for a competition near a grading can be a good thing, since youll be polishing your skills anyway.


----------



## claireg31 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll be going to the Scottish Champs later this month, going along to help and support but not for competing, i just can't get my head into it!
Gradings leave me in a cold sweat, but they always leave me feeling postive as i guess i know all that i need to for them and i know at the end of the day i will do my very best, competing just doesn't have the same appeal!!


----------



## JohnASE (Sep 2, 2009)

I actually know of one group that _requires_ competition for advancement in rank!  I heard of another group that requires their black belts to volunteer to officiate at tournaments in order to maintain their rank.  I think the 2nd group is pretty lenient, but I think the 1st is pretty strict.

If your school participates in tournaments regularly, I think it would be good for everyone to try it once or twice, especially if they're someday going to have to train students who want to compete.  In your case, you have strong feelings against competing.  If you don't feel what you have to gain from the experience is worth the cost, I say don't do it.


----------



## Stac3y (Sep 2, 2009)

We require students to compete in school-sponsored tournaments in order to advance in rank. We have 4 per year; 3 that are invitational/school only and 1 that is an open tournament. Adult students who are injured or unable to compete can work at the tournament instead.


----------



## Hudson69 (Sep 2, 2009)

When I was in Kenpo, studying under Tugi Papaliitele he encouraged us to compete.


----------



## OldKarateGuy (Sep 6, 2009)

We encourage it, but don't require it. A minority of our students actually compete on a regular basis. Since I have to attend all of the official organization events anyway, and I enjoy going to open tournaments, I compete myself to set an example. Some times, I just don't get into it, maybe because I'm not prepared. On those occasions, no, I don't really have fun. But if I take the time to prepare, i enjoy competition, win or lose. 

And before you ask, I'm getting up in age, and just advancing past the first or second round in sparring in a victory for me. However, I expect to win or be close to winning in forms every time I compete. I don't always meet my own expectations, but that's my mindset. 

I also think that competing in front of crowds will pay benefits later, whether for taking promotional exams or doing other intimidating things in life. Don't kid yourself: everyone, no matter how much they compete now, started off nervous and scared too. When my kids get cold feet, I tell them to look around at the crowd. All those people in the stands are jealous, wishing they had the nerve to put on a uniform and compete. At the end of the day, no one really cares about who won or who placed 12th. It's about overcoming fears and surpassing your own expectations.


----------

